# Wibo x Cleo



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Just some fun-pics of our Wibo x Cleo pups.

The first time at their playground.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice pictures Selena.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, I've wanted a dutchie well before I saw these pictures.. now I _need_ one.. 

Great looking pups, Selena.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

OH MY GAWD... They're sooooooo cute!!!! 

Had to get that out. Nice looking puppies.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Absolutely adorable litte nuggets!


----------



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

spunky looking little devils!


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

I want them all!


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Confident little guys and pups with their ears upright always look so cool!


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Just some fun-pics of our Wibo x Cleo pups.
> 
> The first time at their playground.


that's a great pic


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

"hai" at 8 weeks old,

is rarely seen without her ball

















unless it is to chase me:









or grab my leg:









or try to sneak up on the ever patient gitta.









thanks guys


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

great looking bunch ya got there ! love the ballchewing trousershredding pup the most !


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

super freeking cute!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

kristin tresidder said:


> "hai" at 8 weeks old,


She is a very cute pup!

So now you have a "Hai" and a "Lo"... I guess your next dog will be "Midrange"? Not a lot of options left... :lol:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Some good looking pups ladies


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

I love the intense expression on hai's puppyface!


----------



## Al Bincarousky (Feb 14, 2009)

you wont like it tonight... she is outside in a kennel for the evening :-#


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

what did she do to annoy you :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Bincarousky (Feb 14, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> what did she do to annoy you :mrgreen:


nothing at all. she is quite a good pup. a lil dragoness but a pleasure to have around. so so smart too!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Its going to be very interesting to see how this litter turns out. I find Cleos bloodline interesting in that she goes back to Robbie Pas. I heard that he was a very strong dog but you dont see him too much in bloodlines. It would be interesting to see what he brings in different to the mix.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

hai's first time at the schh field. she's 14 weeks & had never seen the decoy or a tug before.




































(i love the lil' 'f* u, it's my tug' look here)


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice looking pups!
Good luck with them.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

she is looking very nice indeed Kristin ! am quite the jealous woman right now....just a few more months untill i have my own female dutchie ! am trying to be patient but pictures like that make me want harras selena 24/7  but ill try and contain myself (try being the keyword)

lovely pup !


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG way too cute!


----------



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice pics K!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice pic of a full mouth bite kristin on the tug


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> she is looking very nice indeed Kristin ! am quite the jealous woman right now...*.just a few more months untill i have my own female dutchie* ! am trying to be patient but pictures like that make me want harras selena 24/7  but ill try and contain myself (try being the keyword)
> 
> lovely pup !



"Geduld is een mooie deugd" zeggen wij in België :mrgreen:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Martine Loots said:


> "Geduld is een mooie deugd" zeggen wij in België :mrgreen:



true its a virtue but hey !!!! this is ME lol...patience is a word that doesnt exist in my vocab!

ik wil pup en ik wil NU 

paar maandjes nog


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> true its a virtue but hey !!!! this is ME lol...patience is a word that doesnt exist in my vocab!
> 
> ik wil pup en ik wil NU
> 
> paar maandjes nog


I don't think that word exist in the female gender period:razz:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> I don't think that word exist in the female gender period:razz:



Im female therefor I do not have to be patient [-(

its one of those things that makes it great to be a woman :lol:


besides....being patient SUCKS... (and not in a good way either)

so why bother 

**** goes back to thinking puppies ******


----------



## Al Bincarousky (Feb 14, 2009)

i love my little Hai!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> **** goes back to thinking puppies ******


 I never stop either.........:-\"


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Im female therefor I do not have to be patient [-(
> 
> its one of those things that makes it great to be a woman :lol:
> 
> ...


You sound like me wifey:-\":wink:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> You sound like me wifey:-\":wink:


If only you were that lucky huh


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Wives are good for raising pups


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Drew Peirce said:


> Wives are good for raising pups


Yes they are :grin:

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/_DSC3366.jpg


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

behind every good dog...


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Yes they are :grin:
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/_DSC3366.jpg


Hey Gerry, I think that pup has grown a bit, since you brought it home?? :-$


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

kristin tresidder said:


> behind every good dog...



amen to that !

heres another one 










:-\":razz:


----------

